# Pennsylvania State Beekeepers Assoc.



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Anyone going?

Meeting is Nov. 7 and 8 in Lewisburg, Pa. Details, list of speakers, and agenda can be found at www.pastatebeekeepers.org

I'll be there both days.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

BjornBee said:


> Anyone going?
> 
> Meeting is Nov. 7 and 8 in Lewisburg, Pa. Details, list of speakers, and agenda can be found at www.pastatebeekeepers.org
> 
> I'll be there both days.


Can I ask why you will be there both days? Is that something you just want to do or is it something you feel is best so you get everything that is talk about. 

I would just enjoy meeting other beekeepers.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I noticed that Friday doesn't have as much as Saturday as far as the Agenda shows. Now I know why you will be there both days. :doh:


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Friday is the business meeting, an afternoon of speakers, and the evening program and banquet.

Saturday is a full day of talks.

I think both days are worth it.

PS...I am getting a boatload of stuff from vendors driving the stuff to the meeting for free. That's worth it right there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

BjornBee said:


> I think both days are worth it.
> 
> PS...I am getting a boatload of stuff from vendors driving the stuff to the meeting for free. That's worth it right there.. :thumbsup:


Laughing... Does this mean I should bring a boat to load it up in. 

Yes I am thinking both days would be a good thing... I hope I can get someone to take over here for the one day. How close are the Hotels? Any near by?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Eaglerock, there is a link on the site I posted above that lists hotels, etc.

Bring a boat??? Hey, whatever floats your boat will do just fine...


----------

